# Jungfischinvasion



## AxelU (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leute,

heute morgen habe ich plötzlich einen wahre Jungfischinvasion im Teich. An allen flachen Stellen wuseln kleine Fischstäbchen rum, die ich so bisher noch nicht hatte. Bisher habe ich Kardinälchennachwuchs und Goldelritzennachwuchs im Teich. Die jetzige Sorte sieht deutlich anders aus und ist vor allen Dingen in ganz anderen Mengen vorhanden. Wenn die alle durchkommen, dann ist kein Platz mehr für Wasser im Teich.

2 Kandidaten könnten es sein.

1. Notropis chrosomus
Die zeigen andauernd Laichverhalten, ohne dass bisher aber Jungfische zu sehen waren. 

2. Goldrotfedern
Die verhalten sich eigentlich unauffällig ohne jedes Anzeichen von Laichen. Nur 1 x konnte ich die 6 Stück im flachen Wasser beobachten. Das Wasser war da so flach, dass schon die einzelnen Fische zu 50% im Trockenen waren und die knubelten sich dazu auch noch alle übereinander, so dass im Flachwasser beinahe ein Fischberg entstand. Das war aber nur 1 x ganz kurz und ich dachte eigenlich, die hätten dort was tolles zu fressen gefunden. Ist auch nie wieder vor gekommen. Wenn ich aber lese, das Rotfedern ca. 100.000 Eier auf einmal legen, dann wäre die Jungfischinvasion schon erklärlich.

Die Jungfische sind winzig klein, graubeige, mit 2 deutlich sichbaren schwarzen Augen. Direkt hinter den Augen ist ein kleiner dunkler Fleck und weiter hinten, ziemlich genau in der Körpermitte nochmal ein größerer schwarzer Fleck von oben zu sehen.

Weiß jemand hier, wie Rotfedernjunge oder Notropisjunge aussehen?

BTW: was macht man eigentlich, wenn plötzlcih zu viel Nachwuchs da ist? Selbst wenn von den unzähligen Kleinen nur ein paar % durch kommen, könnten das bestimmt noch viel zu viel für meinen kleinen Teich sein.

Axel


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo Axel,

herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Also - so wie Du die beschreibst, sehen eigentlich alle Fischbabys erstmal aus.

Wenn das tatsächlich die Notropis wären, könntest Du ja ein Vermögen machen. Wenn die im Laden 20,- bis 30,- EUR pro Stück kosten 

Aber wahrscheinlich sind es dann doch eher die Goldrotfedern. Mach doch mal ein paar Fotos!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*



			
				AxelU schrieb:
			
		

> ....wuseln kleine Fischstäbchen rum


----------



## AxelU (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo Christine,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich die auf ein Foto bekomme. Die sind sogar für das Auge kaum über dem Kiesuntergrund zu sehen. Werde ich aber nachher mal probieren.

Wenn es wirklich Rotfern sind, wäre das ziemlich blöd. Ich habe gerade einen Abnehmer mit einem größeren Teich für die Rotfedern gefunden und muss sie ihm nur noch raus fangen und vorbei bringen. Das sollte vorige Woche schon sein. Da ich aber nach 1 Std. Fangversuch erst 1 __ Rotfeder im Eimer hatte, habe ich das erst mal verschoben. Jetzt hätten die mir im letzten Moment noch ein tolles Andenken hinterlassen.

Ich liebe Rotfedern :evil  

Axel


----------



## AxelU (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hier 2 Bilder


----------



## Christine (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch - ganz klar Fischstäbchen!


----------



## Andrea1104 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wonach ich in meinem Teich schauen muß, nach Fischstäbchen.  Bisher war mir nicht so recht klar, wonach ich eigentlich suchen muß. 

Ich hoffe, ich werde nie Fischstäbchen in meinem Teich entdecken. Da hätte ich dann ein ziemliches Problem.

Viele Grüße

Andrea


----------



## Frettchenfreund (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo Fischopa



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Herzlichen Glückwunsch - ganz klar Fischstäbchen!



Elschen ........ da kann er aber nicht mit in den Moderlieschenopa und - oma Club.  

.


----------



## Dr.J (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo Leute,

ein bisschen mehr Ernst. ok?


----------



## AxelU (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Boaa Eyeee, das war ne Arbeit!!

Habe mir heute im Angelgeschäft einen Riesenkescher gekauft. Angelgeschäfte sind in ein paar Dingen einen Besuch wert. Die Kescher sind viel billiger, als beim Zoo/Teichgeschäft und auch Watthosen kosten dort nur EUR 29,95. Da zahlt man woanders locker das doppelte.

Dann haben wir zu 2 Leuten ca. 6 Stunden für 7 Fische gebraucht. Nun sind fast alle Rotfedern und Gründlinge im Mörtelkübel. 1 __ Rotfeder hat sich in die Dunkelheit gerettet. Die fangen wir morgen und dann ziehen alle in einen anderen Teich um.

Dann ist mein Teich endlich ein Spezialteich für Kleinstfische. Neben Notropis chrosomis kommen jetzt auch noch Notropis hypselopterus dazu. Außerdem sollten bald auch die Reiskärpflinge hier eintreffen. Macropodus ocellatus entzieht sich aber immer noch meinem Zugriff. An die ist einfach kein Drannkommen im Moment.

Na ja, meine Jungfischinvasion wird dafür immer schlimmer. Ob nun als Fischstäbchen oder Larven bezeichnet, ist wohl ziemlich egal. In meinem kleinen Teich schwimmen zurzeit mehrere 100 Jungfische in mindestens 3 Sorten. Kardinälchen, Goldelritzen und entweder Notropis oder Rotfedern. Und es werden täglich mehr. Man kann deutlich die mehrere Tage alten von den frisch geschlüpften unterscheiden. Heute sind wieder unmengen frisch geschlüpfter dazu gekommen. Kein Altfisch scheint sich dafür zu interessieren. Die schwimmen mitten durch die Jungschwärme ohne auch nur 1 x zuzuschnappen.

Mal sehen, was da noch draus wird. 

Axel


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*



 Fooooooooooddddddooooooooos!

 los, mach!


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hi, ihr sprecht ihr gerade über lecker Fischstäbchen, aber die auf den Bildern machen nicht wirklich satt, hier mal welche die auch satt machen!

Gruß Paddy


http://www.bremerhaven.de/sixcms/media.php/779/Frozen.jpg


Den link darf ich doch so einfügen oder? Wenn nicht , wegen copyright dann bitte belehren!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ein bisschen mehr Ernst. ok?



@ Dr.J 

Schade ich hatte noch ein auf Lager.


----------



## AxelU (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo Liebe Blumenelse,
(müsste das nicht Blumenchristine heissen?)

ich habe doch Fotos eingestellt. Wenn ich die Bagage nochmals knippse ändert sich da auch nicht viel drann. Außer vielleicht, die Anzahl. Das ist sind inzwischen keine Fischstäbchen mehr, das nähert sich hier langsam der Fischsuppe.

Aber mal im Ernst. Was ist von solchen Jungfischmengen zu halten? 

Als meine Kardinälchen sich erstmalig dieses Jahr vermehrten, habe ich nach einigem Suchen ca. 20-30 Jungfische gesehen und inzwischen sind daraus ca. 10 halberwachsene Fische geworden. Ich war darüber stolz wie Oskar, zumal die Kinder viel kräftiger gefärbt sind, als die Eltern. Komisch   , ist bei den Menschen eigentlich genauso. Da liegt es aber (hoffentlich) nicht am besseren Futter (McDonalds <-> Bioladen) , sondern am Friseur, C&A und Sonnenstudio  ). 

Jetzt sehe ich mehrerer 100 Jungfische ohne jede Sucherei und bekomme langsam Panik. Jede flache Teichstelle ist voll damit. Wenn davon auch 1/3 durchkommt, ist der Teich überfüllt. 

Komischerweise interessiert sich kein erwachsener Fisch für die winzigen Larven, selbst wenn er mitten drin ist. Ich habe jetzt jegliche Fütterei eingestellt. Vielleicht erhöht das den Appetit. 

Wobei ich das irgendwie ziemlich makaber finde. Vor 6 Wochen bin ich wie ein überglücklicher Dilldopp um den Teich gehüpft, als ich die 1. Kleinen gesehen habe. Ich wollte die schon raus fangen, damit die auch ja überleben. Jeden Abend habe ich gesucht, ob auch ja noch welche da sind. Jetzt überlege ich, wie ich die Eltern dazu bekommen kann, ihre eigenen Kinder als Nahrung zu betrachten.

Mal ehrlich, Natur ist schon eine brutale Angelegenheit. Da kommen auch die schlimmsten Ballerspiele nicht mit.

Axel


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo Axel,

ich würd auch gern Fotos von den "großen" Fischen sehen. In dem Makropoden-Threat gehen die irgendwie unter. Werner hat ja auch Fotos von seinen Notropis eingestellt. 

Ich finde diese Fische insofern interessant, als das sie eventuell eine Alternative für die fischgierigen Kleinteichbesitzer darstellen. Vorausgesetzt, sie lassen sich auch in kleineren Tümpeln überwintern.

Ich denke, Deine Jungfische werden sich teilweise von alleine verflüchtigen. Wenn genug "dran" ist, werden sich schon Freßsäcke finden - so einer wie auf meinem Userbild z.B. Oder aber zweibeinige Abnehmer, die sich auch für diese Fische begeistern können. 

 Ich hab ja Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen, aber manchmal denk ich auch, die könnten ruhig ein bisschen bunter sein.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo Axel!

Mach dir mal keine Sorgen!  

Ein paar landen noch im Filter oder werden von der Pumpe zu Brei ( erster Arbeitsschritt zur Herstellung von Fischstäbchen ) verarbeitet. 

Von meinen weit über 150 ( geschätzt ) jungen Moderlieschen sind auch nur noch max. 50 über und es werden immer weniger.

.


----------



## uHu (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

ich habe auch 10 goldis/__ Shubunkin im tiech und die haben diesen sommer min 80 neue kleien fischis auf die welt gebracht. Jetzt sind es vll noch 40 und es werden immer weniger!!! Ich hoffe das vll 1-2 den winter überleben und nicht alle sterben.:beeten 
Allerdings füttere ich meine goldis generell nicht da mein teich groß genug ist und ich der meinung bin das die sich schon sleber versorgen könen. Zur Not auch mit ihren kindern (die werden bei hunger einfach ein bisschen gejagd und schon ist es weg...) also nicht füttern ist eine möglichkeit...


----------



## bodenseebille (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallöchen,

also nach Bild 2 sehen die für mich eher wie Aliens aus. 
Du wohnst nicht zufällig in der Area-Strasse 51 in Roswell?  

Nein, jetzt im Ernst, wie wärs denn mit nem Sonnenbarsch? 
Der hält meine Meute ziemlich in Schach- nur 6 Frischlinge dieses Jahr.

Liebe Grüsse vom Bodensee,
Sibylle


----------



## Dodgemike (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*



> Von meinen weit über 150 ( geschätzt ) jungen __ Moderlieschen sind auch nur noch max. 50 über und es werden immer weniger



Ich habe voriges Jahr mit 4 Modelieschen angefangen und habe inzwischen über 200 Stück bei mir drin.


----------



## AxelU (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

@Sibylle

__ Sonnenbarsche sind zu groß. Meine Kardinälchen sind ja ausgewachsen gerade einmal 3 cm lang. So was nimmt ein Sonnenbarsch als Zwischenhappen. Und wenn der mir die Erwachsenen wegfrisst, dann habe ich garantiert keine Jungen mehr. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass der bis zu 6 cm lange Fische verspeist. Dann wären sogar meine (hoffentlich) irgendwann heranwachsenden Notropis relativ lange gefährdet. Außerdem sind 4500 ltr. zu wenig für Sonnenbarsche.

Ich hatte es ja mit den kleineren Scheibenbarschen versucht, aber die wollten bei mir nicht bleiben. Sind alle 4 im Fischhimmel. Ich vermute mal, dass denen die sich häufig ändernden Wasserwerte nicht gefallen haben. Morgens 18°, abends 26° und auch PH und KH ändern sich bei Regen sehr schnell. Lt. Literatur mögen die so was ganz und gar nicht.

An amerikanische Springbarsche (Etheo...dingenskirchen) ist ja leider kein Drankommen. Das wären die richtigen Tierchen für meinen Teich.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee zu den Springbarschen.

Axel


----------



## AxelU (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo Christine,

jetzt sind ein paar Bilder in meinem Album.

BTW: wie ändere ich die Beschreibung und Texte nachträglich und wie kann ich ganze Bilder wieder löschen?

Axel


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo Axel,

bist Du Dir sicher, das Deine Scheibenbarsche nicht mehr leben?
Hab meine erst nach einem Jahr wieder entdeckt, sind unheimlich schwer zu sehn und verstecken sich bis auf 15 Minuten bei Abenddämmerung
die ganze Zeit.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Meisterjäger (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Mahlzeit!
Ich besitze ebenfalls Rotfedern in meinem Teich!
Vor einigen Tagen beobachtete ich ein neues Verhalten bei denen, welches ich als Paarungsverhalten interpretieren würde....
Ein oder zwei Fische wurden von ein paar Anderen ständig "gejagt". Immer am Rand des Schilfgürtels entlang...hin und her!
Der oder die "Gejagte" hatte immer mindestens zwei Artgenossen an der Schwanzflosse kleben.
Nach einiger Zeit flüchtete sich der gejagte Fisch ins __ Schilf, gefolgt von den Anderen und man hörte nur noch ein wildes Geplätscher, wie man es sonst nur von badenden Vögeln kennt!

Vorhin schaut ich mir einmal aus Neugierde die Schilfregion etwas genauer an und entdeckte kleine Milchig-Weiße Kügelchen an einigen Wurzeln.
Allerdings nicht sehr viele!

Jetzt meine Fragen:

1) Habe ich das Verhalten der Rotfedern richtig interpretiert und ist das
wirklich Rotfederlaich? Ich bin etwas irritiert, da das nur so wenig ist; vielleicht
so 20 Kügelchen insgesamt. 
Oder kann das zufällig irgendetwas Anderes sein, da vielleicht in Wirklichkeit Rotfederlaich ganz anders ausschaut??

2) Wie lange würde das denn Dauern, bis Rotfedern schlüpfen?


----------



## AxelU (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo Peter,

als ich das bei meinen Federn gesehen habe, waren danach keine Eier sichtbar. Da das Weibchen angeblich bis zu 100000 Eier legt, können die auch nicht gross sein.

Nachdem meine Federn sich so verhalten haben, waren ca. 3 Tage später winzig kleine Larven zu sehen. Fast durchsichtig und nur durch Zufall zu entdecken. So 1-4 Stück hatte ich gefunden. 1 Woche später war dann der Teich voll mit Jungen.

Axel


----------



## Meisterjäger (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo Axel!

Also war das bei meinen auch eindeutig Paarungsverhalten??

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Meisterjäger (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo nochmal!

Geht das denn echt so fix??
Nach knapp 3 Tagen sind schon die ersten Kleinen da?


----------



## Meisterjäger (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo nochmal!

Also ich habe eben mal gründlich nachgeschaut und noch nichts festgestellt!

Geht das denn echt so fix mit denen? 
Dauert das echt nur knapp 3 Tage bis zum Schlüpfen?

Wie groß sind die denn am Anfang, bzw. wie groß sind denn so Rotfedereier???


----------



## AxelU (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hallo Peter,

wie schon im Startbeitrag geschrieben, bin ich mir keineswegs sicher, ob die Junfischinvasion von den Federn kommt. Im Moment sind alle Fische verdächtig. Daher sind auch die 3 Tage zwischen Laichverhalten Federn und der Sichtung von fast durchsichtigen Larven nicht unbedingt als Folge davon zu sehen.

Was ich nun wirklich im Teich habe, werde ich erst in einigen Wochen sehen.

Definitiv indentifizieren konnte ich bisher mal wieder junge Kardinälchen. Dann sind da noch ein paar völlig gelbe Jungfische. Beim letzten Mal waren das Goldelritzen und werden das diesmal wohl wieder sein. Die anderen grauen könnten auch von den Goldelritzen sein aber Exemplare, die in die Wildfarben zurück gefallen sind.

Wenn das alles aber doch Notropis chrosomis sind, was ich kaum vermute, dann würde ich ein bisschen damit zu handeln anfangen.

Axel


----------



## Meisterjäger (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Jungfischinvasion*

Hi!
Jaaaa!   
Es war eindeutig Paarungsverhalten!
Der erste Fischnachwuchs in meinem Teich ist da!
Lauter kleine wuselnde und zuckende "Fischstäbchen"!

Ich habe mir jetzt einen billigen Kescher besorgt, zerlegt und vor den Ansaugschlitzen der Teichpumpe angebracht.

Nun bin ich einmal gespannt wieviel vom Nachwuchs die natürliche Selektion und den Winter überlebt!


----------

